# Scott Gambler Projected build



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

* Frame, Size: Scott Gambler Long
* Fork: Rockshox Boxxer Team 2010 or Rockshox Totem
* Shock: Elka Stage 5
* Brakes: Magura Louise Bat 203mm F&R
* Cranks: Raceface Atlast Fr (red rum) or Shimano Saint
* Shifters: Sram X9 trigger
* Rear Derailleur: Sram x9 medium
* Pedals: Tioga surefoot mx
* Stem: Syncros fr 50mm (white)
* Handlebar: Syncros Bulk (white)
* Seatpost:Scott alloy Seatpost and Seatclamp
* Saddle: Trader Saddle
* Cassette: Sram 970 11-34
* Chain: Sram Hollow Pin
* Headset: Syncros Race Headset reduction tube 1.5" - 1 1/8"
* Grips:Odi Rogue
* Front Tire: ????
* Front Rim: Syncros Fr32 (white)
* Front Hub:Hope pro II (red)
* Rear Tire: ???
* Rear Rim: Syncros Fr32 (white)
* Rear Hub: Hope pro II 150mm(red)
* Chain guide: Gamut P30 or MRP G"

Will be using this bike through out the summer in the alps. So plenty of lifts and downhill and no uphill  Will also be my UK play bike, hope to get a few downhill races on the bike.

Any advice on the tires, cranks and forks would be very helpful. Should be a nice rig.


----------



## Stylecat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd go for the boxxer team for dh. I like the shimano cranks, so i vote for the saint( even tho the anoising on the atlas is sexy). Don't by the saint bash and chainring tho, its ugly and expensive, Blackspire has some nice chainrings . Maxxis tires(higroller is a good allround tire) or some Swalabe dh tires. Super Tacky in the front, and som harder rubber in the back. I have a MRP chain guide, like it a lot, go for it!


----------



## seanzombie1336 (Jun 28, 2008)

On that build, I cant recommend the high roller. Would go with Minion dhf front/back.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know the lightest 2ply tire on the market?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Cranks = saint
Tires = specialized clutch, DH (2ply) or SX (1 1/2 ply) casing


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I vote for the Atlas FR, very nice cranks, i got a blue steel set on my stinky, easy to fit and light, and the red will look awesome!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Boxxer Team, Saints (crank only) with the p30 =. Talk to Gamut they will get you one that fits with the saint. 
Another vote for the specialized clutch. Great tire, just got some myself. Good weight too.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Boxxer Team all the way (i recently replaced my totem with a new Boxxer WC and loving every single mm of it) 

Cranks : Go Saints. Just had a customer today with a twisted spindle on his new race face atlas fr cranks.... not impressed at all. 

Tires : spec clutch SX (same size as a minion 2.5 and VERY light) not to mention phenomenal grip and longevity

Chainguide : I've really warmed up to the G2. wasn't that impressed at first, but i'm switching from my gamut p30 to one in the near future.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Who hears riding clutch sx's. They sound great.


----------



## JFGR (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's my latest project.17.689g.
Best Specialized Chunder SX 26x2.3"(+- Maxxis size 2.5) and 1.080g. weight.
* Frame, Size: Scott Gambler DH10 '08 Long
* Fork: Rockshox Boxxer W.C. '09
* Shock: Fox DHX 5,titanium coil Nuke proof
* Brakes: Formula The One F203,R200mm.
* Cranks: Shimano Saint '09
* Shifter RH: Shimano Saint '09
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint GS '09
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet M Red
* Stem: One point 
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite DH Carbon
* Seatpost:Scott alloy Seatpost and Seatclamp
* Saddle: BBB Cr rails
* Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 12-25
* Chain: Shimano XTR/Dura-ace
* Headset: Cane creek Solos1 1/8" Gold
* Grips: RCZ lock-on White
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion F 2.5 Slow reezay 40a
* Front Rim: Nope 3'Nduro 911
* Front Hub: Nope Funworks N90
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion F 2.5 Supertacky 42a
* Rear Rim: Nope 3'Nduro 911
* Rear Hub: Nope Funworks N95 150x12mm.
* Chain guide: e-13 LG1 Light '09
* All bolts in titanium-aluminium


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Mmm looks nice, how much do those gamblers go for frame only?

Maxbs did your build ever shape up?


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Flystagg said:


> Mmm looks nice, how much do those gamblers go for frame only?
> 
> Maxbs did your build ever shape up?


Hey, the Gamblers go for about 1400 quid, which is about 2000 something
dollars. I can only recomend that frame, absolute brilliant. Only small niggle is the weight, but its reliable and stiff as hell. And id rather have a frame which is 1 kg heavier than a session 88 which will last half as long.

I did manage to get the gambler built up, but there still a few things which will be changed. I sold the Boxxer Team and have gotten myself a BOS N'Dee, should arrive this week.

Heres the build roughly..
Gambler Frame with dhx rc4
Bos N'Dee
Hope pro II on syncros rims
Avid Elixcer (might sell them and the Louise for something else)
Syncros bar and stem
Race Face atlas fr (red rum)
e13 Lg1+
sram x9, shifter and derailleur
Muddy Marrys (shop gave me single plys though  so will change them)

So yeah bike is complete again very soon, but will make a few more changes. Will get pics up, its such a nice bike.


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

Make sure you watch the clamps on the adjustable headtube. Mine lower clamp broke the first jump I ever did. I bought the bike new on ebay and of course was sol on warranty. I am guessing it was over-tightened and weakened then snapped off. I would make sure I used scott's torque settings. I love my bike other than that


----------



## JFGR (Sep 22, 2007)

MaxBS said:


> Hey, the Gamblers go for about 1400 quid, which is about 2000 something
> dollars. I can only recomend that frame, absolute brilliant. Only small niggle is the weight, but its reliable and stiff as hell. And id rather have a frame which is 1 kg heavier than a session 88 which will last half as long.
> 
> I did manage to get the gambler built up, but there still a few things which will be changed. I sold the Boxxer Team and have gotten myself a BOS N'Dee, should arrive this week.
> ...


My frame weighs 5.940g. in size L with original springs and dampers and without the rear axle.
Much better choice of new components, but I also choose the rear shock Bos brand, model Stay.
Choose best met Maxxis or Specialized.The Schwalbe degrade much more easily and are not just economic.
If someone thinks the Saint cranks are very heavy, because it is not.


----------



## andre1982 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im looking to replace the vanilla rear shock on my dh 20, how big does the rear shock need to be eye to eye, i have no chance to measure it myself since im out of town for a week. thanks


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

241mm or 9.5inches


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

* Frame, Size: Scott Gambler Long
* Fork:BOS Ndee
* Shock: Fox RC4
* Brakes: Avid Elixir R
* Cranks: Raceface Atlast Fr (red rum)
* Shifters: Sram X9 trigger
* Rear Derailleur: Sram x9 medium
* Pedals:Straitline
* Stem: Syncros fr 50mm (white)
* Handlebar: Syncros Bulk (white)
* Seatpost:Scott alloy Seatpost and Seatclamp
* Saddle: Trader Saddle
* Cassette: Sram 970 11-34
* Chain: Sram Hollow Pin
* Headset: Syncros Race Headset reduction tube 1.5" - 1 1/8"
* Grips:Odi Rogue
* Front Tire: Muddy Marry going to an Intense 909
* Front Rim: Syncros Fr32 (white)
* Front Hub:Hope pro II (red)
* Rear Tire: Muddy Marry going to an Intense 909
* Rear Rim: Syncros Fr32 (white)
* Rear Hub: Hope pro II 150mm(red)
* Chain guide: E13 Lg1+

Woo hooo....this is basically the final build...
Ridden it a fair amount, but ill do a small write up with pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Saint Cranks

Get Mavic 823's and go tubeless

Ti spring

Minion front highroler rear

2010 world cup 888 with all the ti


----------



## Rachid (Feb 6, 2007)

just got mine today, post pics soon. 

Quick question, is there any way to put the rear brake on/ take it off, without taking apart the linkage? I want to swap the stock brakes on the '09 Gambler FR 20 for a pair of juicy 7's

thanks,
Rachid


----------

